# Crown Ambassador Reserve - $90 A Bottle



## Dicko ACT (29/7/10)

> We've stayed true to the DNA of Crown but we've overlaid with the Galaxy hop and used some additional flavours for complexity as well as pushing up the alcohol (to 10 per cent) to a place where (the beer) will have keeping qualities.



Surely a Crown Lager with double the dextrose is worth at least $100!

http://www.news.com.au/business/breaking-n...r-1225898549045


----------



## Muggus (29/7/10)

Dicko ACT said:


> Surely a Crown Lager with double the dextrose is worth at least $100!
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/business/breaking-n...r-1225898549045


$90 a bottle seems overly excessive for pretty much any beer.

I snagged a bottle of the 2008 Ambassador for $36, which was still steep. Didn't turn out to be a bad beer by any measure, but it certainly wasn't mind blowing, and there are plenty of beers for a quarter of the price which are far better. Once was enough for me.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (30/7/10)

Crown Lager + dex + galaxy hops = $90 per 750ml bottle... Tell him he's dreamin'!

Interesting note at the bottom of the article:

_The domestic premium beer market continues to lag behind the imported one with a 6.2 per cent share of volume compared with 7 per cent according to news.com.au_

If these interwebs are to be believed then Australian brewers should have a look at why their beers aren't as popular as imports. My guess is that people don't like drinking beer that tastes like ass... :icon_vomit:


----------



## bum (30/7/10)

If these interwebs are to be believed the you need to look at those figures again. The number of imported "premium" beers vastly outnumber the locally produced examples and the difference in market share is a mere 0.8%. This means that any one Australian "premium" beer is vastly more popular than any import. My guess is that Australians do like drinking beer that tastes like ass.

Walking in to any bottle shop would tell you that though.


----------



## joshuahardie (30/7/10)

I just can't believe what they are charging people.

I spilt a bottle of the 2008 with some mates when it was $60 a bottle, and I thought it was steep then
Then I got given a bottle of the 2009 vintage, and I thought that was a joke at $70 a bottle

But $90 a bottle is just pulling the piss. I hope they don't sell a single bottle of it, to teach them a lesson, that there is a difference between charging a premium price for a premium product, and just bending the public over the barrel to see how much they will pay.


----------



## bconnery (30/7/10)

My wife grabbed me a bottle at under 40, of the 2009. 
Following a comment from a guy I met within the company that produces it I am now watching their price on eBay. If they continue to sell at high prices I will definitely sell mine. 
Worth a try for interest's sake at a cost of 40 but if I can make that much again profit then as far as I'm concerned I could buy a lot of better beer with the profit. 

I've read reviews that suggest it's a lot better than just a souped up Crown but the market will dictate if I ever find out


----------



## joshuahardie (30/7/10)

I can't comment on the 09 yet, but the 08 was a wonderful beer, something that I would buy a couple of times a year for 30 dollars or so as a special occasion. It is a shame that they are pricing it out of reach of most.


----------



## joshuahardie (30/7/10)

Hmm, 
Just checked ebay. people are asking over $200 a bottle for them.

Wonder if people are actually paying that.....


----------



## dcx3 (30/7/10)

Saw the same article online in "money" thought it was a bit of a joke im sure they will sell, bought by cashed up bogans who will no doubt stick them in the "Pool Room" thinking of a chance to show off and act classy in front of there mates. The most interesting info was that the Hahn Millenium beer was now fetching $1500 a bottle.My mate and i {being cahsed up bogans} bought a couple for the big night and drank them,thought they were OK but a few years later my local bottleo' still had them and couldnt get rid of them i was offered but passed LOL.Also passed on a carton of DUFF.
Surely a better buy would be the coopers vintage and a much more rewarding drink.
I would also love to see a breakdown in those stats on beer sales. I would like to know whether sporting sales are counted cos im pretty sure that the boxing day test alone would cover most import sales


----------



## DU99 (30/7/10)

for a bottle of beer..i would prefer to spend that on a good single malt whiskey..


----------



## King Brown (3/8/10)

For that price it better be served in a dead squirrel


----------



## Banshee (8/8/10)

It claims to be a lager. 
Can anyone say if it is a lager or it is an an ale?
Is it all malt or does it have adjuncts added?

I haven't tried it and never will unless it is given to me.

I do like Schloss Samichlaus 14% at $10 a bottle. I'm sure it ain't as good as that.


----------



## Weizguy (8/8/10)

joshuahardie said:


> I just can't believe what they are charging people.
> 
> I spilt a bottle of the 2008 with some mates when it was $60 a bottle, and I thought it was steep then
> Then I got given a bottle of the 2009 vintage, and I thought that was a joke at $70 a bottle
> ...


I agree that cashed-up bogans (and there are more than one would ever hope to see) will pay for it.

They featured (i.e. advertised) it on TV the other morning, and stated that its price commences at $100 per bottle.

I didn't know that my Hahn Millenium (I have bottle of Millennium and one of Special Vintage 2000) is worth $1500 per unit. Any buyers out there? I think Tony has some as well.
How about an unopened case of Coopers Vintage batch 1?

Seriously, they're not for sale.


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/8/10)

Interesting article from the SMH on tuesday



Sydney Morning Herald said:


> WILLIE SIMPSON
> 
> "Crown Loses Shine"
> 
> ...


----------



## Fents (13/8/10)

scott no mates was good but brett no mates sounds better! sounds like one for the lambic crew.


----------



## manticle (13/8/10)

pokolbinguy said:


> Interesting article from the SMH on tuesday



One of the best reviews I've ever read.


----------



## maxmcbain (13/8/10)

I see the 2009 on Ebay for around $120 dollars and people are bidding on them so it could be away to make some cash if you could get your hands on some


----------



## jakub76 (13/8/10)

> Could it be that one of those wooden barrels, which previously held Penfolds white wine, was infected with brett, I ask?



No more free crownies for Willie Simpson me thinks. 

Can anyone else that's tasted this beer vouch for the supposed wild yeast infection? Surely a commercial brewer would notice if his entire batch got an unwanted brett infection. I call bullshit on Willie. I guess it could have been a single infected bottle but for most of us that article is as close as we're going to get to tasting that beer so he could have pretty much written anything. I'm sure he'd rather us spending our $90 on his 'Seven Sheds' beers.


----------



## manticle (13/8/10)

It's a big call. I doubt he made it just so he could sell his own beer. Are they direct competitors?

He was also quite praiseworthy of the 09 vintage. I guess only a rich, experienced palate can tell us now.


----------



## rossp (14/8/10)

Noticed at the MCG for the footy last week they were selling bottles of this in the "Percy Beames" bar inside the MCC Members. Not that I saw anybody drinking it, but it was on display.

Who the hell goes to the footy and downs a $100 beer? Sure, I can see some guys downing $100 of beer over a game... but not in one bottle.


----------



## bum (14/8/10)

jakub76 said:


> Surely a commercial brewer would notice if his entire batch got an unwanted brett infection.



When Simpson asks about the issues he's detecting Cozens clearly responds that there will be "bottle variations". What do you think a commercial brewer might suggest would cause these and why does that response make you talk about entire batches being infected?


----------



## bluebetty (10/9/10)

I shared a bottle of the 2010 with a group of mates from work and it was definately infected. Lambic's are probably my favourite beers but the crown was just plain terrible.


----------

